# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  POLL - Top 5 favorite things about Mist's of Pandaria

## Jackie Moon

Hey guys i'm trying to figure out the public's Top 5 favorite things about Mist's of Pandaria. I will be making a Top 5 Video on my channel with these results and I really appreciate the feedback!!

To vote: Straw Poll - [You can vote for multiples]

If you want to check out the last Top 5 Video "The Best things sadly removed from WoW" you can check that video out here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKSIklM68Gs

Thank you all!!

----------


## hackerlol

Fun video.
I'm not sure if I have a top 5 of my own. If I was to make a list I would put:

1.) Expansion had its own continent.
2.) Music.

----------


## Shelsham96

1) Pandas
2) Serpents 
3) Raids
4) Cooking Way's
5) Music

----------


## zara1200

Music is the best.

----------


## Lyeden

1. Landscape
2. Music

----------


## Sidewalker

1. Landscape / new zone. Phenomenal work with pandaria
2. Music
3. Rare spawns. I basically leveled most of my 90's off of rare farming. Fun!
4. Cloud Serpents and their dailies. Idk why - I just loved that part
5. Gear models.

----------

